
How Harvard flunked economics - mychaelangelo
http://www.newsweek.com/2017/04/14/harvard-business-school-financial-crisis-economics-578378.html
======
acd
Here is a good read of exponential Economist that meets Finite Physicist,
economist with exponential growth vs Physicist and the law of thermodynamics.
[https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/04/economist-meets-
physicist...](https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/04/economist-meets-physicist/)

~~~
tzs
Isaac Asimov had a similar essay but for population growth. One of the upper
limits he reached was that in something under 10k years, the volume of space
occupied by humans even if we were packed in as tightly as physically possible
into a sphere would need to be expanding at the speed of light.

If anyone wants to track it down, I think it was the one called "Stop!" on the
listing here [1], but I might be mixing it up with one of the other population
essays listed there.

[1]
[http://www.asimovonline.com/oldsite/Essays/overpopulation.ht...](http://www.asimovonline.com/oldsite/Essays/overpopulation.html)

